# New member here, hello everyone.



## Mad Catter (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello everyone. Some of you I might know, and for those I dont, I look forward to getting to know you. My name is Cory, I'm from NW Oklahoma. I am 39 and have been playing in the outdoors for 35 of those years.

I started out early in life trapping and with a passion for turkey and deer hunting. Over time I evolved into a predator hunter and found myself loving running and gunning while calling in yotes and cats.

I am a member of the OPHA, APHA, NPHA, OFBA, and the NTA.

These days my outdoor life has come full circle in a lot of ways. While I still deer hunt, turkey hunt, and call predators when time permits. I have found myself consumed with the trapping. My grandpa introduced me to trapping at an early age. I got away from it for a lot of years. Several years back my son found my grandpas traps hanging in my grandpas barn and became very inquisitive. So I pulled grandpas traps off the barn wall, cleaned them up, waxed them, dyed them and my son and I sat out and began catching fur.

Grandpas traps are retired now (all but a few of them). But that one year rekindled and old love that has become priority in my outdoor adventures.

Here are a few pics of many trophies. I look forward to getting to know all of you.


----------



## Mad Catter (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to PT mad catter, you'll love this site. full of info and a great bunch of people. You have posted some great pictures and very nice animals. Great to have you here. jump in and share anywhere, we are all interested in what you do.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT Cory.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

welcome to the site.. awesome pictures. really nice lookin cats too.


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome. Those are some cool photos!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Mad Catter.
Nice pics of some awesome cats and dogs, thanks for sharing.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome, Cory! I am glad you came and joined us man. Keep us posted when you get those cats. Some of us REALLY like cats. lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome Cory !! Great pics.


----------



## Howlin-n-Ky (Dec 5, 2011)

Welcome, lots of beautiful critters there.


----------



## Mad Catter (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I have had a busy day. I have to take my son and his best friend to check their trap lines, then I plan on coming home, unwinding, and spending some time at this forum. From the limited exposure I have had at this point this looks like a great place.

Chris I really like what you have going on here.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mad Catter said:


> Thanks everyone. I have had a busy day. I have to take my son and his best friend to check their trap lines, then I plan on coming home, unwinding, and spending some time at this forum. From the limited exposure I have had at this point this looks like a great place.
> 
> Chris I really like what you have going on here.


Thanks man. There are a lot of great guys and gals out here that make PT a cool place to visit. I'm pretty proud of what it's become.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

welcome, love seeing pics of kids out and about. keep the pics coming


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A Big Welcome also, enjoy the site, thanks for sharing some great pic's..


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT mad catter. Awesome pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome Cory, you will like it around here.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

_Welcome to the forum man, you have made it to the top! This is THE Best on the Net with a bunch of Great Folks on here! I Really Enjoyed your Photos, as anyone on here will tell ya we all Like the Pics of animals because We Are The Original Wildlife Conservationist! Enjoy! Come Often!_


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Excellent Mad catter, you passed the first and most crucial test with flying colors--you posted pics--lots of them good job !!!!Welcome to PT.


----------

